# Gulp containers



## craig51063 (May 30, 2008)

Just wondering what containers are being used to store your gulps in .
I keep mine in a water tightish type of lunch box [ the clear ones with blue clips u see at supermarkets ]BUT it is NOT ideal as it leaks if not kept flat .

all my gulps are kept in gulp alive juice .

also i bought some gulps the other day and MOST of them were useless .they were 2inch grubs and were a stiff .so they had basically NO tail action .

anyway - so what do u guys use ?????

craig

thinking tupperwere.


----------



## YakN00b (Jun 9, 2008)

craig51063 said:


> Just wondering what containers are being used to store your gulps in .
> I keep mine in a water tightish type of lunch box [ the clear ones with blue clips u see at supermarkets ]BUT it is NOT ideal as it leaks if not kept flat .
> 
> all my gulps are kept in gulp alive juice .
> ...


Squidgies.
No leaks, dont dry out and u dont smell like a fishmarket on a hot day.


----------



## Tank (May 26, 2008)

I use the same plastic tub but i have all the gulps in a ziplock bag that i keep in the tub so i dont get leaks.
Has worked well for me.


----------



## craig51063 (May 30, 2008)

YakN00b said:


> craig51063 said:
> 
> 
> > Just wondering what containers are being used to store your gulps in .
> ...


Yep after the last lot of dudd gulps i bought , that is exactly the way i am going .BUT i have alot of gulps to go through .

craig


----------



## Revo (Aug 3, 2008)

G'day Craig. I use the same type of container as you do, but I keep the gulps in their ziplock bags (which are inside the container - double insurance against leakage). I usually take out 3-4 ziplock bags of gulps for the fish I'm targeting, and put them in the front of my tackle pouch (which I wear around my waist) for easy access while fishing.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2009)

Empty plastic peanut butter jars. Watertight and work great


----------



## ProSurfFisho (Aug 20, 2009)

Those bloody Gulp Alive buckets, bought 2 and they leaked when you opened them. I mean everywhere, into a plastic bag, more leaks. Into a vegemite car and they still bloody leak, when there in the plastic's box.

Bloody hell, I think they hate me.


----------



## Plasman (Aug 27, 2008)

I use on of those button press cookie jars, works a treat no leaks and have all my gulps in there together. Only issue is would be great to find one about half the size though as its about twice the height of a gulp bucket.

.


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

craig51063 said:


> Just wondering what containers are being used to store your gulps in .
> I keep mine in a water tightish type of lunch box [ the clear ones with blue clips u see at supermarkets ]BUT it is NOT ideal as it leaks if not kept flat .
> 
> all my gulps are kept in gulp alive juice .
> ...


I use the same containers but just make sure they dont tip up so far so good:shock: The 2" Gulp grub is [email protected]#$t, just buy the 6" and cut to size. For Whiting I just cut in half 3" seems to be a good size.


----------



## Gene (Jan 9, 2008)

I also use the plastic Peanut Butter jars. I think it is the 500gm model which is an easy size to handle. They are not 100% leakproof but fit nicely in the Hobie drink holder, so you don't get many spills.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWdSJsS8AACVfgAAQQYf2koEAEAA/79+gMACmwSqeRAT1NB6mj1PKeoM0jQSqn6aUej0o9EGmNRkGJkEqmQ0AAA0ADTR6Y3R2jpmmkxUwSZTjr0MkFsuW3YceyRWancmOJb2VKIyaTeXjhDGjSEcJWtIK9pSpEy6wYyUOHbO9kqCImsOi0gWKVCXHt4kYWNFcSGD7oh1jRMyxE6m24LeryzdUykyJQPZySVFNdb0kg7GuLHTGBBYwp2SwrIjD5UzIDzkOFJ/xdyRThQkNSJsS8A==


----------



## Evoids (Jan 10, 2009)

My missus got me one of the berkley plastic tackle boxes/gulp holders. Has a heap of zip-lock bags in it on a binder. Thats where all my gulps go. No leaks and it keeps the plastics in good condition. The other side of the bag holds a small tackle box and in this goes all my jig-heads and lures. You can pick them up from k-mart of target for around $20.


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

http://www.planomolding.com/tackle/products.asp
click on Guide Series™ Waterproof Case


----------



## craig51063 (May 30, 2008)

mangajack said:


> http://www.planomolding.com/tackle/products.asp
> click on Guide Series™ Waterproof Case


cool il suss them out

thanks

craig


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Kelvin11 said:


> Empty plastic peanut butter jars. Watertight and work great





Gene said:


> I also use the plastic Peanut Butter jars. I think it is the 500gm model which is an easy size to handle. They are not 100% leakproof but fit nicely in the Hobie drink holder


Ditto - just keep adding extra gulp juice as needed and really handy to keep in the cup holder. I have two cup holders - one side is the gulps in the peanut butter jar - the other is the sounder !










Thats it with the green lid sitting in the cup holder !


----------



## Redfish (Apr 25, 2007)

I got some better click top airtight linch box containers from Anaconda and they work a treat. I tried the gulp bucket and it tipped over and leaked a bucket of juice in the back carpet of the car. Mrs Redfish and Mrs Redfish's mum were most unimpressed.


----------



## dishley (Jan 20, 2009)

Going through those older threads i'd have to go with the beetroot container idea. 
Anyone out there that uses this method had any problem with leaks? I'm not convinced they'd be 100% leakproof when tipped over.


----------



## craig51063 (May 30, 2008)

Yeah i like the lunch box design because with my tempo there is an area under my legs where it can sit without being in the way , and is nice and close .
ill have a look at annaconda as well , thanks

craig


----------



## simonsrat (Feb 13, 2009)

I use a Goulbourn Valley fruit container. No leaks yet.

Tipped the Gulp Bucket into it .... then add the last couple from a packet. Even shove used ones in there and they are all happy. A big container of Gulpy Goodness.










Cheers,

S


----------



## Bartek (Dec 12, 2007)

It may be worth checking these out when they become available

http://www.jmgillies.com.au/index_Page1805.htm


----------

